# Fine detail peeling



## Jsapata (May 26, 2009)

I have a 16x20 Maxx transfer machine that I purchased from Proworld. I also received some of their stock transfers. 

I am having problems with some of the transfers that have finer detail such as the Vintage Phoenix # A2281E. The upper corners appear to not be sticking to the shirt. Something similar happened on another design that had thin lines that looked like vines. After washing the shirt with vines the ends of the vines began peeling. 

I was wondering if anyone might be able to suggest a correction I can try tonight. If not I am going to give them a call in the morning.

Thanks!

BTW: I used the high end of the suggested temp/times.

Hot peel 390 for 12 seconds with medium pressure. I am so new I am not sure if I am using medium or high pressure, any tips?

Last thing to add...there are application instructions for each transfer on the website if you click the


----------



## garris (Nov 25, 2009)

When you find out the answer, please post it here. I also purchased from Pro World. Some customers have peeling problems after washing, and some of the transfers here just won't stick right.

I need to know what more or less pressure/heat/time will or will not do. Simple question, but can't find any answers.


----------

